# It's a conspiracy, everyone is out to get me, nothing is my fault!!!!!!!



## medic417 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well I tell you it is never my fault.  Everyone is out to get me.  If I don't make the cut it's not my fault the government is trying to keep me down.  Heck they have nothing better to do than make sure I make no progress in life.  

I'm sure that is your case as well.  From here on out no one here is responsible if they are a failure.  It's them they area out to get us.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 30, 2010)

Did someone miss there cup(s) of coffee this morning?:unsure:


----------



## medic417 (Jul 30, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Did someone miss there cup(s) of coffee this morning?:unsure:



There you go.  They stole my coffee.  They knew it would keep me from functioning properly.  See I'm right they're out to get me.  


Are you they?  h34r:


----------



## firetender (Jul 30, 2010)

*Get Real!*



medic417 said:


> See I'm right they're out to get me.  h34r:



You're wrong; they already got you!


----------



## foxfire (Jul 30, 2010)

firetender said:


> You're wrong; they already got you!



agreed. 
When you let your coffee be taken, you are done for. h34r:
You must learn to protect your coffee cup with your life.



Am I them? 
maybe, maybe not............


----------



## medic417 (Jul 30, 2010)

Where is that hat?  You know the one that keeps they from reading my mind and controlling my actions causing me to fail.  You guys better get you one to.  Based on other topics it's obvious they are keeping other people from success as well.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Veneficus (Jul 30, 2010)

Are you suggesting that somebody else doesn't bear the responsibility for your shortcomings? 

Welcome to the world where mediocrity is the measure of excellence. Where score is not kept, where everybody plays, where what you know is secondary to doing what you are told, isn't it great?


----------



## medic417 (Jul 30, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Are you suggesting that somebody else doesn't bear the responsibility for your shortcomings?
> 
> Welcome to the world where mediocrity is the measure of excellence. Where score is not kept, where everybody plays, where what you know is secondary to doing what you are told, isn't it great?



Never.  Why then I would have to seek counseling to help me find someone to blame.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a feeling that a point is being made in this thread.h34r:


----------



## Veneficus (Jul 30, 2010)

A great quote I heard:

"Even if you win at the special olympics, you are still a retard."

I haven't gotten to use it yet though.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 30, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> A great quote I heard:
> 
> "Even if you win at the special olympics, you are still a retard."
> 
> I haven't gotten to use it yet though.



but you are the best retard though hahahaha


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 30, 2010)

This thread has nothing to do with EMS Humor.  Closed.


----------

